# nouă țări și nouă mări



## buketturk

Hello to everyone,

Do you have a proverbe or something like that: "nouă țări și nouă mări"? If yes, can you explain the meaning please?

Thank you...


----------



## farscape

It's an old saying used in fairy/folk tales, meaning "far, far away". Literally is translated as (travelling/straddling) "over nine countries (kingdoms) and nine seas".

In what context did you encounter it?


----------



## buketturk

Thank you!

In a novel... Is it a Romanian phrase?


----------



## farscape

buketturk said:


> Thank you!
> 
> In a novel... Is it a Romanian phrase?


Yes, it is. I translated it from Romanian. I don't think it's an original Romanian expression given that similar sayings (sail the seven seas) exists in the sailors vernacular in many other languages, see here.


----------



## buketturk

Thank you so much!


----------

